# Herbicide recommendation



## Pukabbd (Jan 8, 2020)

I have mainly two weeds I've been having problems with in my zoysia. I know one of them is creeping indigo does anyone have any idea what the other is and what herbicide is able to kill both?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Greendoc Florida Betony? Celsius to control.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Pukabbd said:


> I have mainly two weeds I've been having problems with in my zoysia. I know one of them is creeping indigo does anyone have any idea what the other is and what herbicide is able to kill both?


That is creeping indigo displaying two different growth habits. MSM at 0.5 oz per acre kills it. However, if you are planning on applying MSM to El Toro, make sure soil pH and nutrients are correct first. Otherwise it will yellow and stunt the El Toro severely.

From the picture you posted, I would get a soil test at your next possible convenience. Last time I saw El Toro look like that the soil was either too acid or too alkaline.


----------



## Pukabbd (Jan 8, 2020)

@Greendoc thanks for the info and recommendations. Will get my soil tested asap. Not confident I won't kill my grass with MSM, is there anything that will keep the creeping indigo at bay for the time being? Speedzone? Monument?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Do not bother with Speedzone. My friends that have tried say the Creeping Indigo turns yellow then starts growing all over again. I have tried Monument on Creeping Indigo. Same thing. Turns yellow but grows back.


----------

